# I just fell a bit bored....



## Lula (Sep 23, 2004)

Is there any movie maniacs here....

Lets start spreading some of our favourite movies quotes.....


I start :

"Most people don't realise but u can keep your weed in here!!!" :lmao:  :lmao:  - movie - *HOT CHICK*


----------



## hobbes28 (Sep 23, 2004)

Good Idea:

"What's wrong with him?" "My first guess would be....a lot." - Con Air


----------



## Lula (Sep 23, 2004)

hahahahaha....i remember that one


----------



## Lula (Sep 23, 2004)

Crane- *You have moved the body? *
Lancaster - *I did. *
Crane - *You must never move the body! *
Lancaster - *Why not? *
Crane - *Because! *

Movie - *Sleepy Hollow*


----------



## mygrain (Sep 23, 2004)

" I thought I smelled cabbage." Austin Powers, GOLDMEMBER.

I don't know why but when Michael Caine says that as Minime enters the room I laugh so hard I start to cry. I'm even cracking up right now thinking about it.LOL.


----------



## Corry (Sep 23, 2004)

Now go ponder this on the tree of woe.  -Conan the Barbarian


----------



## aggiezach (Sep 23, 2004)

Lula's avatar made me think of this one...

From the movie Le Fabuleux destin d'Amélie Poulain
also known as just Amélie in the states. 



> It's better to help people than garden gnomes.



note: it was in french, but I took the liberty of translating it to english yo


----------



## Corry (Sep 23, 2004)

"Some birds aren't meant to be caged.  Their feathers are just too bright." -Morgan Freeman in The Shawshank Redemption


----------



## Scurra (Sep 23, 2004)

1st cop - *206!* (kph)
2nd cop - No it was a 406 and i don't think it's factory fresh. 

- Taxi


----------



## Lula (Sep 23, 2004)

so far so good...this is fun!

"Ohhhhh! there, there .... there is the door!..." - Bowfinger


----------



## MDowdey (Sep 23, 2004)

"On a large enough time line, the survival rate for everyone will drop to zero."--*Fight Club*


"This is your life, and it's ending one minute at a time."--*Fight Club*


_Captain Miller_: "I'm a Captain, there's a chain of command, the gripes go up not down, always up. You gripe to me, I gripe to my superior officer, so on, so on. "--*Saving Private Ryan*

"If I should never find you in this life, let me feel the lack. One glance from your eyes, and my life will be yours. "--*The Thin Red Line*


md


----------



## Lula (Sep 23, 2004)

Scurra said:
			
		

> 1st cop - *206!* (kph)
> 2nd cop - No it was a 406 and i don't think it's factory fresh.
> 
> - Taxi



 :LOL:  good one


----------



## Lula (Sep 23, 2004)

aggiezach said:
			
		

> Lula's avatar made me think of this one...
> 
> From the movie Le Fabuleux destin d'Amélie Poulain
> also known as just Amélie in the states.
> ...





hehehehe
thanzx one of my favs movies


----------



## Lula (Sep 23, 2004)

"I see dead people  :shock:  :shock: !!!" - "These **** is good!  " - *Scary Movie*


----------



## hobbes28 (Sep 23, 2004)

Better to hear it than read it.


----------



## Corry (Sep 23, 2004)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> "On a large enough time line, the survival rate for everyone will drop to zero."--*Fight Club*
> 
> 
> "This is your life, and it's ending one minute at a time."--*Fight Club*
> ...



You have a great taste in movies, MD!


----------



## Scurra (Sep 23, 2004)

but _WHY_ is all the rum gone? - Pirates of the Carribean


----------



## MDowdey (Sep 23, 2004)

_Woman_: "What are you doing?" 
_will ferrell_ : "You tell anyone about this and I'll f****** kill you. I'm kidding, I'm kidding, we'll return him tonight, honey."--*Old School*




md


----------



## aggiezach (Sep 23, 2004)

definitely one of my favorites as well, I can't even tell you how many times I've seen it!

edit: that was meant for Lula, you guys post fast yo!


----------



## Corry (Sep 23, 2004)

"Son, your momma sure cares about your education" -Forrest Gump


----------



## MDowdey (Sep 23, 2004)

"Kate, it's time for you to put your mouth where our balls are."--*Dodgeball*


md


----------



## Scurra (Sep 23, 2004)

so how did I look? Not bad, not at all bad, good choice of briefs I'd say, chicks love grey! - Notting Hill


----------



## Lula (Sep 23, 2004)

*Don't **** with me!!!!!!!* - woman
*I thought i just did* - J.D.
*
The Ninth Gate*


----------



## hobbes28 (Sep 23, 2004)

"What???  What ain't no country I've ever heard of.  Do they speak english it What??" - Pulp fiction


----------



## Corry (Sep 23, 2004)

Drill Instructor: (in cadence) This is my rifle, this is my gun. 

Recruits: This is for fighting, this is for fun. 

Drill Instructor: This is my rifle, this is my gun. 

Recruits: This is for fighting, this is for fun 

-Full Metal Jacket


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 23, 2004)

The Princess Bride...

Hello. My name is Inigo Montoya. You killed my father. Prepare to die.


Fezzik : Why do you wear a mask? Were you burned by acid, or something like that? 
Man in Black : Oh no, it's just that they're terribly comfortable. I think everyone will be wearing them in the future.


The Grandson : A book? 
Grandpa : That's right. When I was your age, television was called books.


Inigo Montoya : That Vizzini, he can *fuss*. 
Fezzik : Fuss, fuss... I think he like to scream at *us*. 
Inigo Montoya : Probably he means no *harm*. 
Fezzik : He's really very short on *charm*. 
Inigo Montoya : You have a great gift for rhyme. 
Fezzik : Yes, yes, some of the time. 
Vizzini : Enough of that. 
Inigo Montoya : Fezzik, are there rocks ahead? 
Fezzik : If there are, we all be dead. 
Vizzini : No more rhymes now, I mean it. 
Fezzik : Anybody want a peanut? 
Vizzini : DYEEAAHHHHHH.


----------



## Lula (Sep 23, 2004)

*Lola: You talk to me like a woman, you think like a woman. Nick, come on, admit it. You're totally and completely gay! 
*

*Nick Marshall: I can see elegant parties... Darcy McGuire: You can see all that? Nick Marshall: Well, maybe you're naked and I'm the only guest, but it's still elegant. 
*

*What women want*


Couldn't help it....i'm a fan of Mel Gibson


----------



## Corry (Sep 23, 2004)

Of course I don't have my underwear. I'm definitely not wearing my underwear. It's not my underwear.

-Rainman


----------



## MDowdey (Sep 23, 2004)

_melissa_:"Hi, I'm Melissa Robinson." 

_Ace Ventura_ : "Pleasure to meet you." 

_Melissa_ : "Did you have any trouble getting in?" 

_Ace Ventura _: "No, the guy with the rubber glove was surprisingly gentle."--Ace Ventura, Pet Detective 


md


----------



## Lula (Sep 23, 2004)

*OH! I'm not a puppet I'm a real boy!!!!! *- says pinoquio

On *SHREK*


----------



## Lula (Sep 23, 2004)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> _melissa_:"Hi, I'm Melissa Robinson."
> 
> _Ace Ventura_ : "Pleasure to meet you."
> 
> ...



 :lmao: good one


----------



## MDowdey (Sep 23, 2004)

_Prosecutor_ : "Doctor, can you give the Court your impression of Mr. Striker?" 
_Dr. Stone_ : "I'm sorry. I don't do impressions. My training is in psychiatry."--*Airplane 2 *



md


----------



## Lula (Sep 23, 2004)

[Why he can't tell Lydia his name.]
*Beetlejuice* -  Because if I tell you, you tell your friends... your friends are callin' me on the horn all the time... and I gotta show up at shopping centers for openings and sign autographs and **** like that and it makes my life a HELL. OK? A living HELL.



*Beetlejuice*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## MDowdey (Sep 23, 2004)

Lula said:
			
		

> [Why he can't tell Lydia his name.]
> *Beetlejuice* -  Because if I tell you, you tell your friends... your friends are callin' me on the horn all the time... and I gotta show up at shopping centers for openings and sign autographs and s*** like that and it makes my life a HELL. OK? A living HELL.
> 
> 
> ...




hahahahahah     

md


----------



## MDowdey (Sep 23, 2004)

_Narrator_ : [about the "soap"] "Tyler sold his soap to department stores at $20 a bar. Lord knows what they charged. It was beautiful. We were selling rich women their own fat asses back to them."--*Fight Club* 



md


----------



## Lula (Sep 23, 2004)

ale:    I knew u were forgetting that one


 :LOL:


----------



## Lula (Sep 23, 2004)

*Porter: Not many people know what their life's worth is. I do. Seventy grand. That's what they took from me. And that's what I was going to get back. 

Porter: We went for breakfast... in Canada. We made a deal: if she'd stop hooking, I'd stop shooting people. I guess we were both aiming a little high*


*PAYBACK*


----------



## Corry (Sep 23, 2004)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> _Narrator_ : [about the "soap"] "Tyler sold his soap to department stores at $20 a bar. Lord knows what they charged. It was beautiful. We were selling rich women their own fat asses back to them."--*Fight Club*
> 
> 
> 
> md



Heh heh!  That's one of my favorite quotes from that movie!

Here it goes: I sped, I followed too closely, I ran a stop sign, I almost hit a Chevy, I sped some more, I failed to yeild at a crosswalk, I changed lanes in the intersection, I changed lanes without signaling while running a red light and speeding! -Liar Liar

 I'm kicking my ass, do you mind? -Liar Liar

ou slammed her! You dunked her doughnut! You gave her dog a snausage! You stuffer her like a Thanksgiving turkey! -Liar Liar

im Carrey as Fletcher Reede: Hi.

Krista Allen as Busty Woman on Elevator: Hi

Fletcher: New in the building?

Busty Woman: Yea, I just moved in on Monday.

Fletcher: Ohhh, you like it so far?

Busty Woman: Yes, everybody's been real nice.

Fletcher: Well, that's because you've got big jugs. I mean, you're boobs are huge. I wanna squeeze them.. Ohh, ma-ma. -Liar Liar


----------



## MDowdey (Sep 23, 2004)

_Morpheus_ : "What are you waiting for? You're faster than this. Don't think you are, know you are. Come on. Stop trying to hit me and hit me."--*The Matrix*


_Morpheus_ : "Throughout human history, we have been dependent on machines to survive. Fate, it seems, is not without a sense of irony."--*The Matrix*

_Luigi_ : "Oh, and by the way, Jacopo is the best knife fighter I have ever seen." 
_Edmond _: "Perhaps you should get out more."--*The Count Of Monte Cristo *


md


----------



## Lula (Sep 23, 2004)

Damn that movie is full of good quotes *CORE *

I almost know them all (i think i saw that movie a many many manyyyyyyyy times)


----------



## Lula (Sep 23, 2004)

*Hannibal - A census taker once tried to test me. I ate his liver with some fava beans and a nice chianti. 

----- 
Clarice Starling: If you didn't kill him then who did, sir? 
Dr. Hannibal Lecter: Who can say? Best thing for him really, his therapy was going nowhere 
*


*Silence of the Lambs *


----------



## Sharkbait (Sep 23, 2004)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> "Kate, it's time for you to put your mouth where our balls are."--*Dodgeball*
> 
> 
> md



"Oh my sweet _dick_!  That's magic!!"  -Dodgeball


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 23, 2004)

Do or do not do...there is no try.

Yoda


----------



## Lula (Sep 23, 2004)

*Sir, are you classified as human? 
Korben Dallas: Negative, I am a meat popsicle 
*

*You no trouble. Me fifth element--supreme being. Me protect you*

*What's wrong with you?! What you screaming for?! Every five minutes there's somethin', it's a bomb or somethin'! I'm leavin'!*
*
The fifth element*


----------



## MDowdey (Sep 23, 2004)

Lula said:
			
		

> *Sir, are you classified as human?
> Korben Dallas: Negative, I am a meat popsicle
> *
> 
> ...




mmmmm....milla jovovich...mmmmmm

md


----------



## Lula (Sep 23, 2004)

:LOL:  :LOL: 



*
Michael : My father made him an offer he couldn't refuse.*

*GODFATHER*


----------



## santino (Sep 23, 2004)

"Black" (to his friend "Blue"):
- put these in the car.

"Blue" (wants to enter a car):
- Black, we ain't got a car!

"Black"
- Oh, I forgot.


movie:
I got The Hook Up


----------



## Lula (Sep 23, 2004)

santino said:
			
		

> "Black" (to his friend "Blue"):
> - put these in the car.
> 
> "Blue" (wants to enter a car):
> ...





 :LOL:


----------



## mad_malteaser (Sep 23, 2004)

> but WHY is all the rum gone? - Pirates of the Carribean



Has to be one of my favourites too. I laugh every time. I think it's the expression on his face...

and: "Must have been terrible for you Jack... WELL IT IS NOW!!"


----------



## Digital Matt (Sep 23, 2004)

Cool thread.  Here's another from the Princess Bride.

"Haha, you fool!  You fell victim to one of the classic blunders!  The most famous, is never get involved in a land war in Asia, but only SLIGHTLY less well known is this!  Never go in against a Sicilian when death is on the line!   hahahahahahah"..........*croak*

Here's one from Airplane II that I've always loved, from memory hopefully 

Baliff:  "Do you swear to tell the whole truth and nothing but the truth so help you God?"

Black guy: "Ain't no thang".

Prosecuter:  "Tell us in your own words what happened on that night"

Black guy:  "Check it bleed, bro was ON.  Didn't trip, but the folks was freakin man hey, and the pilots was layed to the bone holmes!  So blood hammered out and jammed Jim, landed that sucka side the runway like a motha!  huh, ****!."

And Lula, I love the Fifth Element.  I love the part where he answers the door and that guy tries to rob him.  "Hah, gimme the cash!"


----------



## santino (Sep 23, 2004)

"Say hello to my little friend"

Scarface


----------



## Lula (Sep 23, 2004)

mad_malteaser said:
			
		

> > but WHY is all the rum gone? - Pirates of the Carribean
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hehehhehe

I love it


----------



## mad_malteaser (Sep 23, 2004)

Bridget Jones (answering phone): Bridget Jones wanton sex goddess with a very bad man between her thighs... Mum!


----------



## Lula (Sep 23, 2004)

:LOL:


----------



## Lula (Sep 23, 2004)

*- This beer tastes like piss! 
- That's cuz we pissed in it!  


- So the bartender lived hahaha!! the bartender never gets killed 

- You see those guys over there? I just bet them 500 dallors a piece that I could piss on your bar, piss on your floor, piss on your phone, and piss on you and not only would you not be mad about it, but you'd be happy!

- can i get a cleaner mug? 
- **** you man its the cleanest one i got*
*
DESPERADO*[/b]


----------



## Corry (Sep 23, 2004)

Eva: Did you hear that? They called me a whore! They actually called me a whore! Italian Admiral: But Segnora Peron, it's an easy mistake. I'm still called an admiral, though I gave up the sea long ago. 
-Evita

Che: You let down your people, Evita! You were supposed to have been immortal. That's all they wanted. Not much to ask for. But in the end you could not deliver.
-Evita


----------



## Corry (Sep 23, 2004)

[Depicting a typical scene with his parents.] John Bender: [as his father] "Stupid, worthless, no-good goddamn freeloading son of a ***** retarded big-mouthed know-it-all asshole jerk." [as his mother] "You forgot ugly, lazy and disrespectful." [as his father] "Shut up, *****! Go fix me turkey pot pie!" 
-The Breakfast Club


----------



## mad_malteaser (Sep 23, 2004)

Hangman: Any last requests?
O' Connell: Yeah, loosen the knot and let me go.

- The Mummy


----------



## MDowdey (Sep 23, 2004)

_Fernand Mondego _: "What happened to your mercy?" 




_Edmond Dantes_ : "I'm a count, not a saint." --*The Count Of Monte Cristo*


md


----------



## Corry (Sep 23, 2004)

I'm only paranoid because they want me dead. -Conspiracy Theory

A good conspiracy is unprovable. I mean, if you can prove it, it means they screwed up somewhere along the line.
- Conspiracy Theory

Alice Sutton: He said a dog bit his nose. 
Jerry Fletcher: Arf.
-Conspiracy Theory


----------



## mad_malteaser (Sep 23, 2004)

George: How many numbers you got? 
Erin: Oh, I got numbers comin' outta my ears. For instance: ten. 
George: Ten? 
Erin: Yeah. That's how many months old my baby girl is. 
George: You got a little girl? 
Erin: Yeah. Yeah, sexy, huh? How 'bout this for a number? Six. That's how old my other daughter is, eight is the age of my son, two is how many times I've been married -- and divorced; sixteen is the number of dollars I have in my bank account. 850-3943. That's my phone number, and with all the numbers I gave you, I'm guessing zero is the number of times you're gonna call it.

- Erin Brockovich


----------



## Corry (Sep 23, 2004)

[In a confessional, Alejandro posing as a priest.] 
Elena: I dishonored my father. 
Alejandro Murrieta: That is not so bad. Maybe your father deserved it.

-The Mask of Zorro

Don Diego de la Vega: Do you know how to use that thing? 
Alejandro Murrieta: Yes! The pointy end goes into the other man. 
 -The Mask of Zorro


----------



## MDowdey (Sep 23, 2004)

_Mom_ : "Honey, I want you to make some friends this summer, lots of them." 
_Smalls _: "Yeah, I know. But I'm not good at anything. Face it, I'm just an egghead. "--*The Sandlot*



md


----------



## hobbes28 (Sep 23, 2004)

"Tic-tac, sir?" - Jeff Daniels - Dumb and Dumber - after Harlan Williams drinks urine from the beer bottle.


----------



## Daniel (Sep 23, 2004)

Margie: "...And for what? For a little bit of money....There's more to life than money, you know...._Don't you know that?_...And here ya are, and it's a beautiful day...Well...I just don't understand it"*--Fargo*


----------



## Scurra (Sep 23, 2004)

mad_malteaser said:
			
		

> > but WHY is all the rum gone? - Pirates of the Carribean
> 
> 
> 
> ...



and the following bit where he's going on about how she'll be terrible to live with after being right when the ship turns up.


----------



## Chase (Sep 23, 2004)

[Lester has just caught Caroline cheating with the Real Estate King] 
Carolyn Burnham : Uh Buddy, this is my... 
Lester Burnham : Her husband. We've met before, but something tells me you're going to remember me this time. 
_________

Brad Dupree : Man, you are one twisted ****. 
Lester Burnham : Nope, I'm just an ordinary guy with nothing to lose. 
_________
Carolyn Burnham : What are you doing? 
Lester Burnham : Nothing. 
Carolyn Burnham : You were masturbating! 
Lester Burnham : I was not. 
Carolyn Burnham : Yes you were! 
Lester Burnham : Oh, all right! So shoot me, I was whacking off! That's right, I was choking the bishop, chafing the carrot, you know, saying "hi" to my monster! 

-American Beauty


----------



## Walt (Sep 23, 2004)

From Airplane!
"A hospital; what is it?"
"It's a building with patients in it, but that's not important now."

Plus the line in my tag from one of the Marx Bros. movies.


----------



## Scurra (Sep 23, 2004)

Brody: Whats with the stage?
T.S: I don't know maybe it's the easter bunny stall.
Brody: It can't be thats at the other end of the mall, it's been up since two days after Christmas. - Mallrats


----------



## errant_star (Sep 23, 2004)

Captain Barbossa: It's time you started believing in ghost stories miss turner .. you're in one.

Pirates of the Caribbean


----------



## Lula (Sep 24, 2004)

*Kit Ramsey:   White boys always get the Oscar. It's a known fact. Did I ever get a nomination? No! You know why? Cause I hadn't played any of them slave roles, and get my ass whipped. That's how you get the nomination. A black dude who plays a slave that gets his ass whipped gets the nomination, a white guy who plays an idiot gets the Oscar. That's what I need, I need to play a retarded slave, then I'll get the Oscar. 
*

*BOWFINGER*


----------



## Luminosity (Sep 24, 2004)

*Happy Gilmore*

Shooter McGavin: "Stay out of my way, or you'll pay. Listen to what I say."

Happy Gilmore: "Yeah, why don't I go eat some hay. I can make things out of clay, or lay by the bay, I just may. Whaddya say?"

~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~

Terry: "All you ever talk about is becoming a pro hockey player, but there's a problem: you're not any good!"

Happy Gilmore:" I am good! You know what, you're a lousy kindergarten teacher! I've seen those fingerpaintings you bring home and they SUCK!"


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck (Sep 24, 2004)

Zed's dead baby. Zed's dead.

Pulp Fiction.


----------



## MDowdey (Sep 24, 2004)

_Tyler_: "self improvement is masturbation, now self detruction...that takes commitment"--*Fight Club*



md


----------



## mygrain (Sep 24, 2004)

"You have no arms left!!"- King Arthur
"Yes I have...just a flesh wound. I've had worse"-Black Knight.

**MONTY PYTHON and the Holy Grail**


----------



## ShutterBug4_4 (Sep 24, 2004)

> Mom : "Honey, I want you to make some friends this summer, lots of them."
> Smalls : "Yeah, I know. But I'm not good at anything. Face it, I'm just an egghead. "--The Sandlot



HAHA! I love that movie....here's some more.

Ham: "This pop ain't working, Benny! I'm bakin' like a toasted cheeser! It's so out hot here!"

Squints: "FOR-EV-ER!!!"


----------



## mygrain (Sep 24, 2004)

"Well Peter, It seems you've been missing a lot of work lately."- Bob 
"I wouldn't say I've been missing it."- Peter
***Office Space***


----------



## mygrain (Sep 24, 2004)

"I've come here to chew bubble gum and kick ass. And I'm all out of bubble gum." -Nada, THEY LIVE.

Man I can do this ALL DAY!!!


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 24, 2004)

mygrain said:
			
		

> "I've come here to chew bubble gum and kick ass. And I'm all out of bubble gum." -Nada, THEY LIVE.
> 
> Man I can do this ALL DAY!!!



Even before reading this one...I was going to post the same quote...only from Dazed & Confused


I came here to do two things: drink some beer and kick some ass. And we're almost out of beer.

Wooderson: "You got a joint?"
Mitch: "No...not on me man."
Wooderson: "It'd be a lot cooler if you did."

Man I love them high school girls. I get older, they stay the same age.


----------



## ShutterBug4_4 (Sep 24, 2004)

Michael Bolton : "Yeah, well at least your name isn't Michael Bolton." 

Samir : "You know there's nothing wrong with that name." 

Michael : "There was nothing wrong with it... until I was about 12 years old and that no-talent ass clown became famous and started winning Grammys." 

Samir : "Hmm... well why don't you just go by Mike instead of Michael?" 

Michael :" No way. Why should I change? He's the one who sucks." 

-Office Space-


----------



## Corry (Sep 24, 2004)

mygrain said:
			
		

> "Well Peter, It seems you've been missing a lot of work lately."- Bob
> "I wouldn't say I've been missing it."- Peter
> ***Office Space***



That movie was SO funny!!!  

Here's some more:

Peter: I think that the guy might actually be able to help. I mean, he did help Anne lose weight. 

Samir: Peter, she's anorexic. 

Peter: Yeah, I know. They guy's really good. 
 -Office Space

Joanna : So, where do you work, Peter? 
Peter Gibbons : Initech. 
Joanna : In-yeah, what do you do there? 
Peter Gibbons : I sit in a cubicle and I update bank software for the 2000 switch. 
Joanna : What's that? 
Peter Gibbons : Well see, they wrote all this bank software, and, uh, to save space, they used two digits instead of four. So like 98 instead of 1998? Uh, so I go through these thousands of lines of code and, uh... it doesn't really matter. I uh, I don't like my job, and, uh, I don't think I'm gonna go anymore.
-Office Space


----------



## MDowdey (Sep 24, 2004)

_Joanna_ : "How dare you judge me? Look at you. You're just some penny-stealing... criminal... man." 
_Peter Gibbons_ : "Well that may be, but at least I never slept with Lumbergh."--*Office Space* 


md


----------



## mygrain (Sep 24, 2004)

core_17 said:
			
		

> mygrain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Office Space is one of the funniest movies I've ever scene. I bet I've seen it almost 20 times. You don't have to spend eight hours in a cubical(sp?) , even though I do, to feel the agony Peter faces everyday.lol.


----------



## MDowdey (Sep 24, 2004)

_Lawrence_ : [shouting through the wall from his apartment] "Hey Peter man, check out channel 9, it's the breast exams."--*Office Space *




md


----------



## mygrain (Sep 24, 2004)

"Let me ask you something. When you come in on Monday, and you're not feelin' real well, does anyone ever say to you, 'Sounds like someone has a case of the Mondays'?"- Peter
"No. No, man. ****, no, man. I believe you'd get your ass kicked sayin' something like that, man."- Lawrence

...MORE OFFICE SPACE.


----------



## mygrain (Sep 24, 2004)

"Good. Bad. I'm the guy with the gun."- Ash, Army of Darkness.


----------



## Corry (Sep 24, 2004)

Lawrence: Hey Peter! 

Peter: Yeah? 

Lawrence: Watch out for your cornhole, bud. 

Peter: Okay, Lawrence. 

...EVEN MORE OFFICE SPACE! 

Michael: We get caught laundering money, we're not going to white collar resort prison. No, no, no. We're going to Federal 'Pound me in the Ass' prison

...AND MORE....

Milton: I believe you have my stapler? 

...AND MORE...

Peter: I think that the guy might actually be able to help. I mean, he did help Anne lose weight. 

Samir: Peter, she's anorexic. 

Peter: Yeah, I know. They guy's really good. 

...OK, I'm done with OFFICE SPACE quotes for now!


----------



## Lula (Sep 24, 2004)

*THE CROW*

*Eric Draven: They're all dead. They just don't know it yet. 
*

*Eric Draven: Little things use to mean so much to Shelley -- I thought they were kind of trivial. Believe me, nothing is trivial. 

T-Bird: I got trouble. One of my men got himself perished. Top Dollar: Yeah and who might that be? T-Bird: Tin Tin, somebody stuck his blades in all his major organs in alphabetical order. *_

*Sarah: If the people we love are stolen from us, the way to have them live on is to never stop loving them. Buildings burn. People die. But real love lives forever. 

*_


----------



## MDowdey (Sep 24, 2004)

_Gandalf_: "fly, you fools"--*The Fellowship Of The Ring*


_Smeagol_ : "...and take it for ME." 

_Gollum_ : "For us." 

_Smeagol_ : "I meant for us"--*The Return Of The King* 



_Aragorn_ : "For Frodo."--*The Return Of The King *




md


----------



## Luminosity (Sep 24, 2004)

Lula said:
			
		

> *Sarah: If the people we love are stolen from us, the way to have them live on is to never stop loving them. Buildings burn. People die. But real love lives forever.
> 
> *[/i]



*Sigh * I loved that quote the second I heard it


----------



## trm (Sep 24, 2004)

_peter:_ It's not that I'm lazy; it's that I just don't care.

office space

_bob slydell:_ I'd like to move us right to Peter Gibbons. We had a chance to meet this young man, and boy that's just a straight shooter with upper management written all over him.

office space[/i]


----------



## MDowdey (Sep 24, 2004)

_Witch King_ : "You fool. No man can kill me. Die now." 

_Eowyn_ : "I am no man."--*The Return Of The King *



md


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 24, 2004)

"I don't know half of you half as well as I should like; and I like less than half of you half as well as you deserve"

Bilbo Baggins



"If more of us valued food and cheer and song above hoarded gold, it would be a merrier world."

Thorin Oakenshield



"Do not meddle in the affairs of wizards, for they are subtle and quick to anger. "

Gildor Inglorion 


"All that is gold does not glitter; not all those that wander are lost. "

Gandalf (in a letter)


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 24, 2004)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> _Witch King_ : "You fool. No man can kill me. Die now."
> 
> _Eowyn_ : "I am no man."--*The Return Of The King *



That could have been so very much better




> A cold voice answered: 'Come not between the Nazgûl and his prey! Or he
> will not slay thee  in thy turn. He  will  bear  thee away to the houses  of
> lamentation, beyond all darkness, where thy flesh shall be devoured, and thy
> shrivelled mind be left naked to the Lidless Eye.'
> ...


----------



## MDowdey (Sep 24, 2004)

Big Mike said:
			
		

> MDowdey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ahhh...i remember that from the books...
it would have been great to hear the witch king say those things, and THEN have eowyn say, "i am no man" and cut his motherF****** body to bits....


md


----------



## MDowdey (Sep 24, 2004)

_Frodo_ : "I am Frodo Baggins, and this is Samwise Gamgee." 
_Faramir_ : "Your bodyguard?" 
_Sam_ :" His gardener."--*The Two Towers *



_Pippin_ : "Don't talk to it, Merry. Don't encourage it."--*The Two Towers *


md


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 24, 2004)

Sorry but I'm posting quotes from the books rather than the movie...with it being September 22 (Bilbo & Frodo's birthday) the other day....I'm in a LOTR mood.



> And so they stood on the walls of the City of Gondor,  and a great wind
> rose and blew, and  their hair, raven  and golden, streamed out  mingling in
> the air. And the Shadow departed, and the Sun was unveiled, and light leaped
> forth; and the waters of Anduin shone like silver, and in all  the houses of
> ...


----------



## errant_star (Sep 24, 2004)

Mr Orange: They don't know s@#!. You're not gonna get hurt. You're a f@#!*** Baretta. They believe every f@#!*** word cause you're super cool.

Resevoir Dogs


----------



## Lula (Sep 24, 2004)

errant_star said:
			
		

> Mr Orange: They don't know s@#!. You're not gonna get hurt. You're a f@#!*** Baretta. They believe every f@#!*** word cause you're super cool.
> 
> Resevoir Dogs




LOVE THAT MOVIE !!!!!


----------



## Daniel (Sep 24, 2004)

I'm in a Kill Bill mood at the moment:

"I'm going to say this in English so you know how serious I am. As your leader, I encourage you to -- from time to time and always in a respectful manner, and with the complete knowledge that my decision is final -- to question my logic. If you're unconvinced a particular plan of action I've decided is the wisest, tell me so. But allow me to convince you. And I will promise you, right here and now, no subject will be taboo...except the subject that was just under discussion.

The price you pay for bringing up either my Chinese or my American heritage as a negative is, I collect your ****in head. Just like this ****er here. Now if any of you sonsabitches got anything else to say, now's the ****in time.

I didn't think so."


----------



## Luminosity (Sep 24, 2004)

Daniel , I love that scene In Kill Bill 

_*Pulp Fiction*_


Jules: Whoa... whoa... whoa... stop right there. Eatin' a b**** out, and givin' a b**** a foot massage ain't even the same f***in' thing. 
Vincent: Not the same thing, the same ballpark. 
Jules: It ain't no ballpark either. Look maybe your method of massage differs from mine, but touchin' his lady's feet, and stickin' your tongue in her holiest of holies, ain't the same ballpark, ain't the same league, ain't even the same f***in' sport. Foot massages don't mean ****. 
Vincent: Have you ever given a foot massage? 
Jules: Don't be tellin' me about foot massages - I'm the foot ****in' master. 
Vincent: Given a lot of 'em? 
Jules: **** yeah. I got my technique down man, I don't tickle or nothin'. 
Vincent: Have you ever given a guy a foot massage? 
Jules: **** you. 
Vincent: How many? 
Jules: **** you. 
Vincent: Would you give me a foot massage? I'm kinda tired. 
Jules: Man, you best back off, I'm gittin' pissed.


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck (Sep 25, 2004)

I love the scene where they talk about eating pork.  

"He'd have to have more personality than that Arnold off Greenacres."


----------



## mentos_007 (Sep 25, 2004)

"the Bukeys residence - tha lady of the house speakin' " maybe not the movie but sit-com... this sound makes me feel ANXIOUS


----------



## mygrain (Sep 25, 2004)

Chaplain : Let us praise God. O Lord...
Congregation: O Lord...
Chaplain : ...Ooh, You are so big...
Congregation: ...ooh, You are so big...
Chaplain : ...So absolutely huge.
Congregation: ...So absolutely huge.
Chaplain : Gosh, we're all really impressed down here, I can tell You.
Congregation: Gosh, we're all really impressed down here, I can tell You.
Chaplain : Forgive us, O Lord, for this, our dreadful toadying, and...
Congregation: And barefaced flattery.
Chaplain : But You are so strong and, well, just so super.
Congregation: Fantastic.
Humphrey : Amen.
Congregation: Amen. 

**Monty Python and the Meaning of Life**(ripped from IMDB :twisted: )


----------



## mygrain (Sep 25, 2004)

1st Party Dad : Are you the clown?
Shakes the Clown : No, I'm Mary f@#kin' Poppins.

**Shakes the Clown**


----------



## Lula (Sep 25, 2004)

Kill Bill  8)  8) 

The Bride : As I said before, I've allowed you to keep your wicked life for two reasons. And the second reason is so you *can tell him* in person everything that happened here tonight. *I want him *to witness the extent of my mercy by witnessing your deformed body. *I want you* to tell him all the information you just told me. *I want him *to know what I know.* I want him *to know *I want him *to know. *And I want them *all to know they'll all soon be as dead as O-Ren. 

 :mrgreen:


----------



## Corry (Sep 25, 2004)

That's a great movie!


----------



## Luminosity (Sep 25, 2004)

*Kill Bill Vol. 2*

The Bride : You want to come to the wedding? 

Bill : Only if I can sit on the bride's side. 

The Bride : You'll find it a bit lonely on my side. 

Bill : Your side always was a bit lonely. But I wouldn't sit anywhere else


----------



## mygrain (Sep 26, 2004)

"We've got some good news and some bad news. The bad news is you're gonna glow in the dark. The good news is you will not attract moths"

- Hamburger the Motion Picture

I know it's an awful movie but that's a great line.


----------



## Lula (Sep 26, 2004)

*Jackie Brown*

_Ordell: Look, I hate to be the kinda ***** does a ***** a favor, then, BAM!, hits a ***** up for a favor in return. But I'm afraid I gotta be that kinda *****. 
Beaumont: What? 
Ordell: I need a favor._
 

_Ordell Robbi: That ****'ll rob you of your ambitions 
Melanie: Not if your ambition is to get high and watch TV._


----------

